# Gas oven question...



## MACGoddess (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, so we moved into a new apartment about a month ago, and it has a gas burning stove and oven. I have never lived in a house with gas, we have always had electric so I have a question...

We have noticed that foods that we cook in the gas oven can slightly taste of gas when we're eating them. Is this normal? Should there be a slight taste difference between a gas oven and an electric oven?

Do we maybe need to set it on the "clean" cycle?


----------



## luxotika (Sep 15, 2006)

IMO, the only difference between gas and electric as far as cooking goes, is just the way it heats up the food. I have even heard that cooking on a gas stove your food will taste better. ( I am not aware that I have heard of a gas oven! ) I suppose this is if you are making gourmet food, not the usual macaroni and cheese that I make! I really don't think it is normal that you are tasting the "Gas" when you are eating your food. How long ago did you get your gas turned on? I remember when we got it turned on at our house it stunk for about 10 hours, but after that I couldn't smell it at all!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 15, 2006)

Well the gas was turned on I guess when we moved in or right before.

When we start up the oven we can really smell gas usually and after a little while it kind of goes away (but I dunno if that is just bc we get used to the smell). When we open the oven we can kind of smell it too...


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 15, 2006)

I grew up with a gas oven and I do not think that is normal! I hate electric ovens, and love it whenever I visit homes with gas.

Is the gas igniting as soon as you turn it on?

This sounds dangerous. You should call your local gas provider and have them check it out. They should do this for free. -- Gas does not have a smell. The gas company adds the smell so you know if there is a gas leak.

Occasionally, my brother and i would not turn the oven off properly and the gas would be coming out, but nothing was burning. We would leave the kitchen, with gas just flowing out. Whenever this would happen, my mom would smell it, then freak out. She would make us leave the house for the rest of the day. She would turn it off, open the windows, then we would go to the beach. LOL It probably wasn't that dangerous, but we were always taught if you smelt gas something was wrong.

As far as the taste, I don't think things should taste like gas. Gas actually cooks things at a more even rate, which should be helpful to cooking, once you get used to it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 15, 2006)

Ours doesn't have anything that we can "see" the burning, it has something called a "glow bar" and a boiler plate that covers the bottom of the stove so we don't see any flames.

I also feel like it isn't really normal to have the smell of gas through the apt when we start the oven... I am going to have Rob call a gas provider tomorrow and see if they can give us any answers. Hopefully they can!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 15, 2006)

do you hear the flame light up immediately after you turn it on?? I have had a gas stove for 4 years now..........sometimes if the flame doesn't light right away it smells like gas...I don't let it go for more then a second or two other wise too much gas and it's like "kaboom".....and I have a 2 story house and in the upstairs hallway it smells different when I use the stove, but not a gassy smell.......and I have NEVER had my food taste like gas ( although I made burgers 20 years ago on the BBQ and the flame went out and they had a definite gas taste) I find with a gas stove is you have to cook on a little lower temp ....there is a small learning curve with gas.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know much about it. I've never run into that problem, but it doesn't sound right. I hope everything gets worked out! Keep us posted.


----------



## shockn (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I would also have it checked out. It may be a thing were its letting off too much and thats never good lol The only time you should smell gas is *maybe* when you first turn it on but even then it should go away in a couple seconds :/


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 16, 2006)

it sounds like a small gas leak Leila. Have it checked out by the gas company immediately.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 16, 2006)

you should get a carbon monoxide detector (as well as getting the stove ck'd) just to be safe!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2006)

Definitely get that smell checked out! It's either a leak, or potentially the gas is low for the stove. Right before we ran out of gas in the last rental, the stove smelled of gas badly everytime I went to use it. It was because we were running low. However, I think also, if it's something you're not used to, you will smell the gas. I normally smell it when I first turn on the stove, but it's gone within a matter of minutes. And your food definitely shouldn't taste like it has any sense of gas in/on it! I highly recommend having this checked out. That aside, I definitely prefer cooking with a gas stove over an electric one! SO much better!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

We have gas and I do smell it every now and then but never tasted it.


----------

